# Salt lick for dairy cow?



## Rockfish (Feb 24, 2009)

A man I know who has kept Jerseys on and off for years says a cow in milk shouldn't have a salt lick. However, one book I read and some other stuff on the internet says she should have one.

Advice is appreciated... Note: my Jersey had been dried off but is now bagging up and due to calf sometime (previous owner was unsure when).

Thanks.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

IMO all cattle should have minerals and salt available in loose form , not blocks, year round.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I top dress my small herds feed twice a day, plus trace mineral blocks....I positive my cattle are happy and healthy. Their morning smiles tell me so...Seems like the fellow giving you advice, needs to do some explaining. Give your animals free choice or top dressed minerals and they will do their best to return the favor....Topside


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

My jerseys have free choice of salt blocks silinium and trace mineral. I also give them dairy mineral mix 2x/day with their grain. They are all fat and happy!!!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Cattle need salt!! Here is a recent thread that discusses cattle and salt requirments:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=289139&highlight=salt


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

This may sound silly, but why the preference for loose salt/mineral over block form?? We use either the blocks or those big black tubs for our Highlands.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Block or loose salt never seemed to make any difference to my cattle. However, they always tended to prefer loose minerals over the blocks. Not sure why, but they would consume more loose mineral, maybe different formulations.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

This might help explain the value of feeding loose minerals:

http://www.cattletoday.com/archive/2004/February/CT311.shtml


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Some dairy heifers (not mine) that are kept in our corrals and that aren't getting their minerals like they should are eating our old wood barn up like horses would without adequate mineral supplementation. So yes, cattle should have minerals available 24/7/365 no matter what stage they are at, growth or otherwise.


----------

